# 20 AMP Stinger



## Edrick (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey,

I'm looking to buy a 20 AMP Extension cord however I'm not looking for the cheap ones at home depot. Does anyone have any recommendations on where I could buy a 20 AMP Extension Cord (Stinger). The heavy duty black ones with the heavy duty ends out of hard plastic not the rubber. I want to buy them online I know I could probably go to a place like Barbizon and buy one but I'd like to buy online.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 5, 2008)

Make 'em yourself. Purchase bulk 12/3 and Edison connectors and go to town with wire cutters, a utility knife, wire strippers, and a screwdriver.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 5, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Make 'em yourself. Purchase bulk 12/3 and Edison connectors and go to town with wire cutters, a utility knife, wire strippers, and a screwdriver.



I was thinking of doing that I do enjoy making my self a good extension cord however I don't have any method of getting to a home depot or a lowes or a supply house for that matter. So I was trying to see if there were any online places I could buy a few 25 footers.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 5, 2008)

Here ya go: Heavy Duty Extension Cords - Goodbuyguys.com


----------



## Edrick (Oct 5, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Here ya go: Heavy Duty Extension Cords - Goodbuyguys.com



Thanks!


----------



## ship (Oct 5, 2008)

A stringer is not a jumper or extension cord. A stringer is either a lamp socket cord that has the lamp sockets every few feet such as used in construction lighting or a receptacle stringer such as an orchestra stringer that has outlets every few feet. Sort of stringing along of a bunch of outlets be it lamp or receptacle - not a jumper.

Lex has some awesome O' stringers but are not custom sized in spacing & can't do a lamp socket stringer. Just this past week saw a Euro totally molded flat cord screw base lamp socket stringer on the other hand that's rated for 15w but very compliant and rugged. Now searching for it's manufacturer and a supplier for it. Now that's a stringer and also code compliant given plugs or receptacles are not intended to be interconnection devices and the commonly used construction stringers are not filling the extra hard usage concept.


----------



## ship (Oct 5, 2008)

Pre- made extension cords / jumpers are available thru any theatrical supply house on the other hand. Web search into them would lead to numerous sources.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe that the OP mentioned stinger, not stringer. I usually think of a stinger as a quad-box cable (10 to 50 feet long 12/3 with a quad box on the end) for stage power, but I've heard shorter edison cables referred to as stingers as well.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup I was looking for a stinger not a stringer . We refer to the extension cords we use with edition plugs at the end as stingers. Also could have multiple plugs at the end as mentioned.


----------



## len (Oct 5, 2008)

Although not lately for some reason, but I used to be able to find raw cable on ebay often. I also can get the ends fairly cheaply, but again not all the time. I found a vendor in Canada but he's out of stock on my preferred cable, which is 12/3 SJTW. I might have another source, but won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 5, 2008)

Any cable using NEMA 5-15 ends (Edison, parallel-blade U-ground) WILL NOT be a 20A extension cord.

You _could_ buy Hubbell HBL5266C and HBL5269C (or equivalent Pass/Seymour, Leviton, or other approved manufacturer) and 25' of 12/3 SOOW cable and build them yourself.

If you _must_ have molded ends (which some prefer and are required in certain situations), search for the best price on "Elation EC-123-25". The cable is not SOOW, but is 12 gauge.

In order to obtain a valid 20A rating, the 12 AWG/3-cond. cable *must* have NEMA 5-20 connectors, with the "neutral" blade turned 90°.

The picture below (courtesy of ESP), shows a 20A Plug, and a Receptacle than can accept either 15A or 20A.



The TV/Film lighting industry regularly installs 15A plugs on 2Kw fixtures, but that doesn't make it right, or in compliance with the NEC.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 6, 2008)

Based on what I've seen the Film Industry seems to not follow NEC Code they've got no issue pushing the limits of what the cable can handle.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 6, 2008)

Another note on Stingers

The quad j-box seen here, or any other j-box with punch outs, should NEVER be used on the end of an extension cord. These items are intended for permanent installation only, where the punch outs will not accidentally be removed, thus presenting a shock hazard. You will see this code broken all over the place, I am sure.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 6, 2008)

Check McMaster-Carr and Grainger. Both are industrial suppliers and ship most items overnight. This can be very handy on a tight schedule, though you end up paying more for shipping.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 6, 2008)

FWIW, and understanding that the OP didn't specify usage in a theater, but in general, and if used on stage, SJ cable has limitations as to the conditions it can be used, generally (and if memory serves) not longer then 20ft as part of a multi-cable breakout, or when used as part of a 2-fer (I believe it's then limited to 18" long), and usually no usage on deck. SO is the only cable allowed on stages, especially on deck. 

Note that the goodbuyguys.com cable is all SJ.

Steve B.


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 6, 2008)

i buy mine in town at bright star. They have great prices www.brightstarproductions.com


----------



## jonliles (Oct 6, 2008)

Guys-
Typically Edison's are only rated for 15AMP - which equates to 1800Watts, even if it is 12/3 SO or SJO (both 20Amp rated) ?!? Stage pins are 20Amp, twist locks are 20Amp. Please double check the NEC code on this one before making any stinger / extension cord.

Jon


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 6, 2008)

jonliles said:


> ...twist locks are 20Amp.



There are a lot of different twist lock connectors out there. L5-20's are 20 amp, 120 volt connectors. Other designations have different amperage and voltage ratings.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> There are a lot of different twist lock connectors out there. L5-20's are 20 amp, 120 volt connectors. Other designations have different amperage and voltage ratings.


See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/9299-twist-lock.html.


jonliles said:


> ...Stage pins are 20Amp, ...


As long as we are picking nits, Stage Pin Connectors come in 20A, 60A, and 100A varieties. Note that the 60A and 100A have a different wiring configuration than the 20A. See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/6599-stage-pin-connector.html.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 6, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/9299-twist-lock.html.
> 
> 
> As long as we are picking nits, Stage Pin Connectors come in 20A, 60A, and 100A varieties. Note that the 60A and 100A have a different wiring configuration than the 20A. See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/6599-stage-pin-connector.html.



We use 60 AMP and 100 AMP here we just call them bates connectors instead.


----------



## jonliles (Oct 6, 2008)

The point being, understand the ratings of the cables and connectors you are working with. Normally, the ratings are stamped somewhere on the cable and on the connector. TheThe school I am working with MELTED 3 of there 20 AMP stagepins, by shear luck nothing burned, no one got hurt. It was rather scary finding tha in a ceiling nearly 25Ft above the audience.

Jon


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2008)

Like this? (Sorry for the size of the picture).


----------



## jonliles (Oct 7, 2008)

Exactly like that. =(


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 7, 2008)

I quit using Union brand stage pin connectors years ago because I hate their strain relief. It's not nearly versatile enough to meet all my needs. I prefer Bates as their strain relief is adaptable to a wider variety of cable sizes. Given how many of the projects I work on deviate from standard stage methods, this versatility is absolutely critical.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 10, 2008)

Here you go, Ricky: GenUwine Eddison Eckstenshun Coards! AccuCable is the same brand as sold by Elation Lighting.


----------

